# US Healthcare



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking for a US healthcare stock. Sniffing around Humana. Any thoughts or suggestions?
thanks


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

ABT and JNJ


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks, but I was looking more for managed health care than pharma (I already have Eli Lilly). Still casting my net if there's any other thoughts.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

At a quick glance Humana looks pretty good. I like DiVita right now too. Looks like GARP and people are getting older.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks jc, DVA does look interesting. Like that they seem to have almost a "kidney monopoly". SP has been on a tear. Hmm, might have to have a nibble.


----------

